# How to hang socks on the line!



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Inspiration and brilliance pop up at the strangest times..
I figured how to hang socks on the clothesline without pinning each and every single sock you own..can you tell I hate hanging socks? 
Here's how you do it:
String two lines together so they are snug against each other. Place socks between the two lines. Place clothespin every 2 feet or so to reach the desired tightness to hold our socks in place.
It just took a minute to slide socks in between and they slide right out again.
Is that brilliant or what? Hope it helps.


----------



## TheBiscuitQueen (Aug 31, 2007)

I wonder if you twisted the two lines together if you could get rid of pins entirely?

I just always pin them in pairs, but that does sound easier.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

When they are dry I hold the toe of one sock and push it inside the other sock. This keeps the pairs together without stretching out the top of one from being folded over the other. 

I never use pins for socks. I put them in a mesh bag to wash them (no lost socks, whoopee!) I just leave them in the mesh bag and hang the bag on the line. It takes longer for them to dry, but they are all together, all the time. A different bag for each family member makes it very easy to get the socks back to the right person.


----------



## Snugglebunny (Oct 20, 2004)

See any little things like that I hang on a drying rack instead. DH's socks get hung outside, but the boys socks and my socks are laid on a drying rack. They're usually dry overnight or so.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I hang each one individually, but I like your brilliance. Seems like such a waste to use a whole clothespin for each little sock.


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

Sometimes I just hang them over the edge of the clothes basket and leave them out in the sun. I hate clipping them one by one on the line,because I always run out of pins.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

We go barefoot.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

rose2005 said:


> I just hang the socks individually. :shrug:
> 
> Rose


 me too


----------

